# Smoked Pork Loin Temp Problems



## dtj16 (Sep 24, 2014)

Pork loin Expert needed.  Originally Posted by dtj16 

 I'm 1 for 3 so far, my first loin being great and serving about 12 people. Just rubbed w/ my spice mix and spritzed often w/ a mango agave juice.  My last 2 not good. Was it wrapping it in prosciutto that messed it up? Brine? The 2 bad ones were IT of about 165 before pull and rest. My first good one I ran to 185ish and it was more moist w/ better flavor.  I brined 1 of the last 2 that were bad- was that the problem?   My wife wanted a go so she rubbed the other w/ EVOO and herbs from her garden.  Still not any better.....  Where am I wrong.  Thx Fellas


----------



## dtj16 (Sep 24, 2014)

Qview of them- tried pork steaks- they sucked too.....












image.jpg



__ dtj16
__ Sep 24, 2014


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 25, 2014)

Not sure about flavor BUT if it was dry then temps could be an issue? Pork is safe to eat at an IT of 145.


----------



## nptwnsmkr (Sep 25, 2014)

Like Crazymoon said, pork is safe at 145. You didn't state what temp you are smoking at. . Loin has very little fat and I've found it does much better at lower temps.. Whenever I smoke pork loin I hold the smoker temp at 225 until it reaches an IT of 145 and let it rest for about 30mins before slicing. I have never had an issue doing it this way. The only complaints I've ever had was when I let the IT get above 160, it was a little dry for our taste. I have never brined a loin so I cant speak to that. I have wrapped them in bacon before but I usually just rub them and go. The photo you posted looks to me like it might be pork tenderloin and not pork loin?


----------



## dtj16 (Sep 25, 2014)

My bad.  It was pork tenderloin.  My cook temps ranged from 240-260ish.  Does a bacon wrap hinder the parks ability to take On smoke flavor? Thx


----------



## nptwnsmkr (Sep 25, 2014)

What type of wood are you using? With shorter smokes I use hickory (with apple or cherry), it give's a heavier smoke flavor especially for shorter smoke times. I wouldn't say the bacon hinders the smoke flavor. I don't use bacon on loins or tenderloins because of the lower temps and the shorter cook times. My experience has been around 2hrs give or take for both cuts. This is just the way I do it and have had many compliments, I'm sure many others will tell you different things. I smoked loin for the guys at work and some of them where scared to eat because it had a smoke ring and it was nice and moist-they thought the ring was raw meat and were used to eating "pork jerky" all of their lives. I asked them how the heck could I have cooked the inside and leave the outside raw? The reluctantly tried it and it changed their entire view of how pork should be prepared.


----------



## jbills5 (Sep 25, 2014)

Smoke loin and tenderloins to 145.  Any higher than that and they will dry out pretty quickly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2014)

The USDA used to say Pork was safe at 160*, so I used to smoke it to 160* IT.------Too Dry!!

Then a couple years ago they changed safe Pork to 145* IT. Now I take it to between 145* and 150* IT.-------Perfect.

Yes wrapping Bacon will keep the Smoke away from the meat that is wrapped.

I would use Hickory, but LOL---I use Hickory for EVERYTHING !!

Bear


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 25, 2014)

Tenderloins really should be cooked at 325°IMHO for best results. And, it can't be emphasized enough, cook them to an internal temp of 145°.

One of my tenderloin cooks here-

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/146563/pork-tenderloins


----------



## brooksy (Sep 25, 2014)

I smoke my tenderloin at 225-250. Get rid of the silver skin rub and in the smoker. Cook till 140 pull it and let it rest wrapped in foil for about  30 mins to an hour and you'll be good to go


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 25, 2014)

Check out Foamhearts tenderloin recipe (9/10) ,its easy and excellent !


----------

